# Lone Star Grillz offset-order in



## ADC (Jul 16, 2021)

Placed order for Lone Star Grillz 24x40 Offset. Shipping to east coast is expensive but it is less painful than 2000+ round trip drive.  It should show up some time in November (hopefully in time for a turkey).  I was looking to go the used route but smokers seem to hold their value well if maintained.  It is easier to do it right the first time. Figured total cost of ownership will not be too bad. 
Looking forward to learning how to operate a stick burner but ordered the charcoal basket just in case. Currently own and/or selling-Cookshack SM025, Mak General, GMG Bowie, PK360


----------



## JLeonard (Jul 16, 2021)

Welcome sir! Look forward to posts/pics of your cooks on the the new cooker.  I've drooled over pics of the LSG  grills. Those are nice.

Jim


----------



## ofelles (Jul 16, 2021)

Welcome and you will love it.  Yes shipping is steep, I got an insulated cabinet from them last year shipped to California.  Now the looooong wait!


----------



## Pinback78 (Jul 16, 2021)

They must have had a great business day. I placed today an order for a 24” cabinet with the 1/2” box (I actually wanted the same pit as you, but my wife can’t open the lid, so i went that route)
They told me 18weeks waiting time. That is a long long time, and many cooks for my old country Brazzos


----------



## one eyed jack (Jul 16, 2021)

Welcome to the site and congratulations on your new smoker.  Looking forward to pictures of it loaded with meat.


----------



## MadMax281 (Jul 16, 2021)

Welcome to SMF from Houston. The wait is brutal but so very worth it. They are a dream to use. I would recommend the fire management basket. It works great at keeping your fire right and tight.


----------



## Pinback78 (Jul 16, 2021)

madmax281 said:


> Welcome to SMF from Houston. The wait is brutal but so very worth it. They are a dream to use. I would recommend the fire management basket. It works great at keeping your fire right and tight.



Do you think they have long lead time on those items too? I just live 10min away from their shop and figured I could pick one any time, but now I am struggling


----------



## MadMax281 (Jul 16, 2021)

They are available on the website so I'm sure you could give them a call and ask before you head down there. If they are available online then they should be stocked. $85 for the 20" and $95 for the 24".


----------



## ADC (Jul 17, 2021)

Pinback78 said:


> They must have had a great business day. I placed today an order for a 24” cabinet with the 1/2” box (I actually wanted the same pit as you, but my wife can’t open the lid, so i went that route)
> They told me 18weeks waiting time. That is a long long time, and many cooks for my old country Brazzos


Thanks for welcome, everyone.
Congrats Pinback
I think they told me 18 weeks, too and asked for a time frame. She said early part of November for delivery. I did let them know that I would be in Austin the first week of October for MotoGP race and would drive if the smoker would be ready (highly unlikely).
Patience is hard but I have learned that it is rewarded. I try not to spend money foolishly and will save until I can purchase the one I want within reason.

I have time to visit Tuffy Stone restaurant in Richmond and Myron Mixon restaurant in Arlington.


----------

